
The Inherent Bias of Facial Recognition - tambourine_man
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-inherent-bias-of-facial-recognition
======
SixSigma
"Asian people" is a bias in itself. Stalin was born in Gori, Georgia which
some people consider to be part of Asia, making Stalin one of the "Asian
people".

